# Conception 2 days after period????



## GuavaGirl (May 6, 2008)

Can you get pregnant 2 days after your period is over?

My cycle is slightly irregular, but averages about 32 days.

I'm pretty sure this isn't possible, but I just thought I put this on here to calm my curiosity.


----------



## sbilady (Jun 21, 2007)

Yes this is very much possible. If you can conceive during your period, you sure as heck can do so two days after it. I could see this especially in my case because my periods are running about 9 days now. Even if your period is 7 days, you could be producing fertile mucus while you're still menstruating right into O day. (Sperm can survive during menstrual flow.) The swimmers are hanging around and bam! According to TCOYF, if cycles are about 32 days, you're only safe from day 1-5 of your cycle.


----------



## ima-06 (Jan 17, 2008)

Oh come on. It's almost impossible with a 32-day cycle. That would mean you ovulate sometime between days 16 and 20. And if your period is 5-9 days long that would mean sex on days 7-11. So the sperm would have to live anywhere from 5 to 13 days, which while not technically impossible is INCREDIBLY unlikely.


----------



## UberMama (Feb 27, 2007)

It's incredibly unlikely as ima said!

Your cycle is 32 days long, that means ovulation is anywhere from 8 - 16 days before AF is due. So lets say your luteal phase is 16 days or so, that'd mean ovulation would be on CD 15/16. Sperm lives in GOOD EWCM in the tubes for up to five days (rare but it can happen). So this would mean sex on CD 10/11. So if your AF is just over a week long, then sure.. it's possible..

BUT the chances of you having fertile quality CM IN your tubes is highly unlikely two days after the end of AF. There's usually a bit more time in between the end of your AF and ovulation, as your body needs more time to prepare during that phase (aka the follicular phase).


----------



## Sk8ermaiden (Feb 13, 2008)

It is more possible if you had an annovulatory cycle last month. If you didn't ovulate, then the bleeding isn't AF - it's estrogen breakthrough bleeding, and it isn't a reset for your cycle. After an annov. cycle, you can release an egg at any time, including during AF or right after.

And an annov cycle can look exactly like a normal one too. You can gear up to O, get the fertile CF, O pains and dry up, and AF, and not actually have popped the egg.

The average women just gets annov cycles once in a blue moon. So not usually a big worry.


----------



## sbilady (Jun 21, 2007)

Let me clarify. In hindsight, I should've mentioned that I wasn't specifically speaking about the OP's cycle. I was speaking that in general, a woman can conceive 2 days after a period. Also, I was thinking about the anovulatory bleeding scenerio too, but I wasn't quite sure how to word it, but sk8ermaiden hit the nail on the head.


----------

